# Nothin Matters fishing report March 1st



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

It had been a while since our crew had been offshore and Thursday presented a nice weather window for us to go try to put some meat in the freezer. 7 of us loaded up on the Topaz at 5 am and ventured out into the deep water in search of snowies, yellowedges, golden tiles and amberjack. The seas were a nice spread out 2-3 rolling sea that was very comfortable. The amberjack bite was unreal, it was like cane pole fishing on a bream bed. We made quick work of our limit on them and caught 2 nice gags (vented and released) in the process. We moved back out into deeper water and the deep drop bite was decent at best. We worked real hard for what we caught as the fish never really turned on. We didn't get our limit but ended up with a nice mixed bag and plenty of meat. It was great to get out again! Here are some pics of the trip

View attachment 42340


View attachment 42342


View attachment 42343


View attachment 42344


View attachment 42345


View attachment 42346


View attachment 42347


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!! Thats a great haul of fish!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Good looking box of fish.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

great job! love me some yellowedge and golden tile...


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, one crazy thing was that both of the gags we caught while amberjack fishing were both up in the water. We were in 350' and were fishing easily 100' off the structure. I have caught scamp on accident up in the water like that but very few gags.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice tiles and gags. Always like reading your reports because there are almost always lots of good fish involved.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

4th picture, brown fish... what is it???


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

salt-life said:


> 4th picture, brown fish... what is it???


That's a golden tilefish. The other fish is a longtail bass and a really nice one at that.

Great report, I'm glad to see someone take advantage of some weather and get out there!:thumbup:


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Golden tile


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Capt. Jake, Mark and Crew that is a very nice box of deep water groupers. I will take a bet that the longtail went home with Mark. Who ever caught the golden I am sure you can say it fought all the way to the surface, them some mean cotton pickers.. Again nice cooler of fish. Gene


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That is the biggest LONGTAIL i have ever seen. Congrats guys!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice, I need to get off the flats and try deep dropping one of these days.

Mike


----------



## Robbr (May 19, 2010)

How cool is that trip this time of year. Nicw work!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow what a nice LT seabass...is that a sargassum patch in the backgound. What did the water look like?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> Wow what a nice LT seabass...is that a sargassum patch in the backgound. What did the water look like?


Thanks, he was a nice one but not as big as it looks in the picture, just some good photography  . That was a weed line behind us in the first picture, I believe we were north of the Petronius then. There was a lot of current and some nicely made up lines and the water was a clean green. I would have loved to fished for wahoo in that area but we were pressed for time.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Thanks, he was a nice one but not as big as it looks in the picture, just some good photography  . That was a weed line behind us in the first picture, I believe we were north of the Petronius then. There was a lot of current and some nicely made up lines and the water was a clean green. I would have loved to fished for wahoo in that area but we were pressed for time.


It seems that there is almost always a good bit of current in that area??? Do you agree?
Thanks
Miles


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Dynamic said:


> It seems that there is almost always a good bit of current in that area??? Do you agree?
> Thanks
> Miles


No doubt, the current was ripping but at least the wind wasn't blowing so it was not too bad


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

As always Jake, You guys are on top of your game!!
Nice Catch!!
:notworthy:


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

That's a stud longtail. Nice Job


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Jake!! Thanks for posting.

Dale


----------

